
Ask HN: How can I deploy a private iOS app? - deft
Thinking of writing an app for me and some friends. I do not want this to go on the app store at all, and I&#x27;ve never written an iOS app before. How can I do this for the lowest price possible? I&#x27;m going to use react native to make cross platform easier if that makes a difference. I also don&#x27;t own an iOS device right now so I&#x27;m really blind to the whole process atm.
======
prostoalex
[http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/smartphones/deploying-
inter...](http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/smartphones/deploying-internal-
apps-on-an-iphone/)

------
askafriend
HockeyApp or TestFlight should do.

